# please id



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

What plant is this? My guess would be an aponogeton or maybe even cryptocoryne. I apologize for the bad non flash photo. Thanks! Neil


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My guess would be either Aponogeton crispus or one of its miscellaneous hybrid derivatives.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Error said:


> My guess would be either Aponogeton crispus or one of its miscellaneous hybrid derivatives.


Thanks Error. I knew I was somewhat close (lol).


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

is there a bulb attached or just roots?


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

clay said:


> is there a bulb attached or just roots?


There is a bulb.


----------

